# Landlord not cashing in Cheque



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all,

I had a quick question,

I rented a place back in November, paid in 2 cheqs so the first cheque was withdrawn as soon as I moved in, the 2nd cheque was due to be taking on the 7th of May, it has now been over a month ago, and the landlord has yet to cash it...

I don't have a problem with that of course lol, but say I was to move out in coming November, and the cheque is yet to be cashed, what will happen? 

My impressions has been landlords here are greedy etc, but this one is taking it easy lool.. 
I don't want to remind him, because I rather wait to around August/september time, so there is less than 3 months until my tenancy agreement has to be renewed, so he does not remember that he can increase the rent by 5-10% lool...

Thanks


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I would advise to double check with your bank. There could be issues with the cheque. Banks can be quite pricky with the signature on cheques. Your landlord could potentially charge you for this or he could force you out due to non-payment of rent.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

If he didn't cash the cheque that is fully his problem. However, if he wasn't able to cash the cheque because there was no money in the account (and he didn't let you know yet), then it's a different story...

In any case, it seems there is money in the account and he just didn't cash it yet. No worries, he'll cash it. Maybe not today or tomorrow but sometime he will. Maybe he is currently traveling? Busy? Maybe he has 50 properties and is collecting cheques so he doesn't have to go to different banks on 50 occasions... Who knows?


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

All right cool, 

Thanks for the reply guys,
There has been money in the Account before the cheque was due.

In regards to signature on the cheque, would the bank usually not call me and ask me if there is any problems?

Or would the Landlord not tell the agent who rented me the property, which would then tell me?

The agent I dealt with was a very nice and decent guy, and I have seen him around few times after I rented the place, so I am confident that he would have let me know if there was anything.

Thanks,


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Assumptions, assumptions.

Never trust a bank or an estate agent.

You need to be pro-active and check this out yourself. It *could* be that the landlord just forgot to cash it but for your own sake, please find out what the issue is.

Here's a good eye-opener.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/resident-banned-from-leaving-uae-after-irregular-cheque-498976.html


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

QOFE said:


> Resident banned from leaving UAE after 'irregular' cheque - ArabianBusiness.com


Man this place never seems to amaze me.

I have had this issue too many times unfortunately. My signature almost never matches. It has been rejected by banks more than once - at my corporate bank, with a said 'relationship manager', I had to sit in front of her for 20 minutes and write my signature on a blank sheet of paper over 20 times so she could approve one and say "ok, now try doing THAT one on a cheque'. This is after I confirmed my identity to her with my passports, cheque book etc.

Anyways - personally, nothing ever happened with me. In each case, landlord simply informed me that there was a problem and in that case, I simply went down and got cash. The second time we agreed on a wire transfer and the 3rd time, I didn't even bother with the tradition cheque, just got a 'managers cheque' instead. Cost a few extra dirhams but at least I didn't have to worry about this nonsense.

I think the story above maybe true if you are dealing with a big corporation as a landlord as they simply 'follow procedure', while they are not doing their job and contacting the tenant. With individual landlords, I don't think they bother with going through the process of starting a police case unless they know you're not going to pay. 

BTW - I have also had my landlord not cash my cheque for 2 months - even after several reminders about me going on vacation and being out of the country in case there was an issue with the cheque.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I would check this "issue" with the landlord and ask him if everything is fine with the cheque, since money are still on account. Beside, I don't feel comfortable writing cheques which are not encashed for a long time, just to avoid any possible mistake in case of money shortage on current account or if I would forget about it.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

It took our landlord over a month to cash our last cheque so it's not uncommon but possibly less common to hear about.
We had given the cheque to our estate agent as previously done but he assured us it had been passed on. Our landlord lives overseas so possibly a delay?
Although, I've had a few cheques declined for other things due to signature but it's been the company who have contacted me and not the bank.
Give your estate agent a call?


----------

